# Pedals



## rickyd (Apr 17, 2019)

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill lots of pics in scroll bar


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 17, 2019)

Museum for pedals? Like watching paint dry


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 17, 2019)

That's for people who have a pedal fetish which is fairly common. [emoji16]

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 17, 2019)

Years ago, I sold some NOS Magna teardrop peds on Ebay to a “peddle museum” maybe the same one, dunno?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

